# Finally got a PS3 - Now...what games to buy??



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys.
I finally had enough dough to buy a PS3, so I got the brand new 250GB Slim version in Charcoal Black which apparently has a '40nm RSX graphics chip', whatever the heck that means. :lol:
Anyway, I love it and I've actually surprised myself by not going on it all that much (yet). 
So, what games to get guys??
Suggestions please! 
I already have:
- Modnation Racers (came with the console)
- C.O.D Modern Warfare (Of course)
- Killzone 2
- As I bought it from Blockbuster I get a whole month's free games rental, and I can rent as many as I want (only one at a time though) and keep them up to a month, so I've rented out Colin Mcrae Dirt 2 which is an excellent game!  :thumb:

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Battlefield bad company 2,
Borderlands,
GT5 when its out,
Resident evil 5,
Little big planet,


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I just preordered Gran Turismo 5 & COD Black Ops today. 

Didnt know you could get differant colours aswell


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

If you have a 'game' blockbuster etc, get down there and check out their pre owned games, thats where I got a lot of mine from.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah that's where I got the games from. They've got a fair few priced at only £13 :doublesho
I got C.O.D for £17. :thumb:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

byrnes said:


> Battlefield bad company 2,
> Borderlands,
> GT5 when its out,
> Resident evil 5,
> *Little big planet*


LBP2 is out soon, so you could wait for that if that's what floats your boat.

For me:
GT5 if/when it's out
I quite like ModNation too
and maybe LBP2...

Oops, just read you have ModNation

Oh, and start saving for the Move controllers/PSEye


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Battlefield bad company 2 if you like shooters.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

uncharted 2,motostorm 2,killzone 2.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Definitely Uncharted 2. Uncharted 1 is good too. GT5 is out soonish. These are all ps exclusive.

I got Assassins Creed 2 recently for £15 at Game and am really liking that.

If you like soccer Fifa 11 is out in October.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Did you find anywhere cheap for a ps3?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

I got mine for £260 from Blockbuster. I had a look at other offer out there but mine was a good price. Amazon, Ebay, Play etc all needed 3 - 5 working days delivery plus if it went wronf I'd have to resend it back etc etc.
I got the latest charcoal balck 250gb version with the Modnation Racers game. :thumb:

Thanks for all the advice on games.
I've now got:
Killzone 2
Need for Speed Shift (Sold Modnation Racers)
C.O.D Modern Warfare 2
Rented Colin Mcrae.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

260 is a great price for 250GB.

gonna wait until the 17th and see what deals there are with the release of the motion thingy


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

The uncharted games are epic,of course all the call of duty games are good fun
All depends what type of game you like


----------

